# Discharge - first time pregnancy



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

Good morning every one.

My wife will be 8 weeks pregnant tomorrow from our first round of ivf. 

She had transadombinal egg collection and a 5 day transfer with a single 3bb embryo. We go a faint positive on our otd and it continued to get stronger and stronger. during the 2ww she had mild pulling cramps and a little brown discharge not more that 1/4 teaspoon per day, normal after putting in her pessary. She had been feeling a little weak and has been anamic before so we went to the doctors and after blood tests she was prescribed 210mg of ferrous fermenate twice a day to bring her levels up. Energy wise she has been a lot better. for the past week she has had a little brown discharge every day, normally in the morning after putting her pessary in. we had a scan at 7 weeks that showed a strong heart beat and all looking good, we were booked for another scan on the friday with the epu as our consultant wanted pictures dues to my wife having multiple fibroids, again on this scan everything was fine, heart beat seen not signs of why there would be discharge and they put it down to irritation from the pessaries.

Yesterday she woke up to slight pink/brown discharge but enough to drip into the toilet and a fair amount when she wiped. We have called the epu and they are seeing us tomorrow, throughout the day the discharge continued but was completely brown, not enough to soak a pad but a considerable amount, no clots and it was watery, before it had been thick. we are so scared its unreal, and we just want to know why it could be happening, as the initial discharge made sense to be irritation, but this much must of come through her cervix. today she has had thicker brown discharge but maybe 2 teaspoons worth. so what could it be? should we worry?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

So sorry I missed this. Hope your wife is ok. 

Kaz xx


----------

